# 3rd Growth scan and clinic appointment



## Emmal31 (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi Guys,

I had my 3rd growth scan today and she's measuring normal in all her measurements apart from her tummy which is almost 3 weeks ahead so it's showing 40 weeks which obviously isn't ideal but the main thing is her head is a normal size for how many weeks gestation she is. So overall quite happy with the growth scan she's about 6lb at the minute as well which isn't big but i've been told she'll probably be about 8lb maybe 9lb by the time she's here  but still that's not as bad as what I was expecting. Haven't been given a date yet which annoyed me a little because at the last appointment I was told i'd be given a date but was told it could be another three weeks yet but that would make me 39 weeks (stupid obestrician lady)...

Thing is i'm trying everything I can to keep my control between 4-7 but it is near enough impossible so there's not a lot more that I can do to stop her getting bigger than she should be. My diabetic team have given me something else to try with my lantus to try and get my levels down during the day a bit more, i'm really hoping that it works (fingers crossed). 

I've got my next and final growth scan in two weeks time so we'll see how big she is then. 

Emma x


----------



## Northerner (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks for the update Emma - good to hear that things are going well, but a shame that they couldn't give you a date! Hope the lantus adjustments do the trick


----------



## Steff (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi Emma ty for letting us know and impleased all is going groovy, hope the new regime does the trick hun xx


----------



## Twitchy (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi Emma,

Glad things went well today, well done!  Hope the new regime does the trick for you for the last couple of weeks!  (I'm just entering the zone of silly ratios...5:1 for breakfast now! )

All the best,

Twitchy x


----------



## Emmal31 (Jan 8, 2010)

Twitchy said:


> Hi Emma,
> 
> Glad things went well today, well done!  Hope the new regime does the trick for you for the last couple of weeks!  (I'm just entering the zone of silly ratios...5:1 for breakfast now! )
> 
> ...



Thanks twitchy! I'm on 1: 6 at the minute and that's with corrections on top. How many weeks are you now I forget with all the pregnant ladies around here what week people are in? 

Emma x


----------



## Twitchy (Jan 8, 2010)

Hiya, I'm 28 weeks today!  So judging from last time, just between 5-10 weeks until delivery, aaaaarrgh!!  (mental note to self, buy some nappies & dig out old baby clothes!! ) I spoke a bit soon the other day, said I was feeling fine...but true to form since earlier this week I've been shattered & achey and grumpy as hell - I almost feel like I can feel my bump stretching lol!  (Wondering if a lot of this is due to stupid eye problems, but not sure how a duff eye could do that unless it's stress...really fed up with it though.)

Bet you can't wait for baby to arrive now!   Have you had any advice / support re breastfeeding, it that's what you want to do? 

This time round I asked the midwife for help really early in case of surprises & found out some interesting things...you can hand express & freeze milk from 36 wks (in case of c section & you not being able to feed baby personally, at least they can spoon / oral syringe feed breast milk in the first hours then!), also if you want to breastfeed, even if baby's too early / unkeen to feed from the breast initially you really need to at least express regularly within 6 hours of the birth to get things flowing as it were, even if baby isn't keen to feed!  Wish we'd known that last time round... ho hum.  At least we have the pump from last time!)

Do you feel ready yet?  Know I don't!...


----------



## allisonb (Jan 11, 2010)

Hi Emma.  Am really pleased to hear that things are ok and your little girl is doing well.  Try not to worry too much about her getting bigger, I know it's easy to say, but you're doing your best and that's all you can do.

It's quite frustrating that they didn't give you a date though, I had this with my last one, all the way through everyone said I definitely wouldn't got past 38 weeks and when we got to 38 they said, ok, all is good, see you in clinic next week!  Hopefully you'll get a date next time and then you'll have something to focus on!

Well done!
Allison x


----------



## Emmal31 (Jan 11, 2010)

allisonb said:


> Hi Emma.  Am really pleased to hear that things are ok and your little girl is doing well.  Try not to worry too much about her getting bigger, I know it's easy to say, but you're doing your best and that's all you can do.
> 
> It's quite frustrating that they didn't give you a date though, I had this with my last one, all the way through everyone said I definitely wouldn't got past 38 weeks and when we got to 38 they said, ok, all is good, see you in clinic next week!  Hopefully you'll get a date next time and then you'll have something to focus on!
> 
> ...



I'm glad it's probably only going to be another two weeks because if her tummy is already showing to be 40 weeks who knows how big it would be if I was left until 40 weeks! Yes lets hope next week i'll be given a date, did you get induced at 39 weeks then with your last child?

Emma x


----------



## Emmal31 (Jan 11, 2010)

Twitchy said:


> Hiya, I'm 28 weeks today!  So judging from last time, just between 5-10 weeks until delivery, aaaaarrgh!!  (mental note to self, buy some nappies & dig out old baby clothes!! ) I spoke a bit soon the other day, said I was feeling fine...but true to form since earlier this week I've been shattered & achey and grumpy as hell - I almost feel like I can feel my bump stretching lol!  (Wondering if a lot of this is due to stupid eye problems, but not sure how a duff eye could do that unless it's stress...really fed up with it though.)
> 
> Bet you can't wait for baby to arrive now!   Have you had any advice / support re breastfeeding, it that's what you want to do?
> 
> ...



At the last appointment they finally mentioned breastfeeding, they asked whether I was going to I said yes and they gave me some advice with what ratios i'll need for my lantus and NR after the birth. It's going to be a huge change to what i'm doing now i'll have to be so careful to go back to what I was doing months ago and not what i've been so used to lately otherwise i'd have severe hypo's. 

Thanks for the advice about the first few hours I wasn't planning on taking my breast pump but I definately will be now it's a very good idea. 

I feel very anxious but I feel like it's been coming for a long time now that I just want to be a mum already 

Emma xx


----------



## Twitchy (Jan 11, 2010)

Hi Emma,

From what I recall, they had pumps at the hospital, but only two & they were in a specific room - not ideal post a section when it was on a different floor!  One thing to watch when BFeeding is that it can be a bit erratic to gauge what your sugar levels will do in response - I had been warned to expect them to drop post a feed, but maybe because we never managed to feed that well it was more hit & miss then I'd been led to believe - so my control was haywire for months...eek.  (I never saw the supposed weight loss benefit either, lol! )

This time round I will definitely give BF a go again, hopefully better prepared, but I think I will be more pragmatic about the pay-off between good diabetic control vs managing a few more weeks Bfeeding etc!  I think I'll be a bit kinder to myself!   All good fun.

Anyway, hope you get a date soon...I'm starting to think about packing my hospital bag soon, "just in case"...I've already been panic nesting for weeks, but I think that's more to do with practical logistics than hormones hehe!  Just 5-10 weeks to go...!!!


----------

